# Yes!!! EW HW Solo Violin!



## Johnny (Mar 30, 2016)

Well my friends,
Has anyone taken the new EW HW Solo Violin for a burn? Is anyone interested in posting a quick demo?
I can't wait to hear the community's feedback!
Thank you in advance for your participation : D


----------



## Mundano (Mar 30, 2016)

where to get it?


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 30, 2016)

Mundano said:


> where to get it?


If you are on the Composer Cloud it will be in your Installation Centre. You will need Play 4.3.3 to run it. Its only available to Composer Cloud subscribers. 

I've had a play with it - the lyrical patches are beautiful. I'll go through and do a bug-hunt in the next day or so, when I was playing there were a couple of dodgy legato transitions.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 31, 2016)

any demo ? ehehe


----------



## bryla (Mar 31, 2016)

trumpoz said:


> If you are on the Composer Cloud it will be in your Installation Centre. You will need Play 4.3.3 to run it. Its only available to Composer Cloud subscribers.


I bought it pure and simple. It sounds great! Can't get it to work with fast and precise rhythmical playing in legato modes, but it's sweet


----------



## kfirpr (Mar 31, 2016)

bryla said:


> I bought it pure and simple. It sounds great! Can't get it to work with fast and precise rhythmical playing in legato modes, but it's sweet


It sound "great" like the cello? where can we listen to it?


----------



## bryla (Mar 31, 2016)

kfirpr said:


> It sound "great" like the cello? where can we listen to it?


Check their website


----------



## kfirpr (Mar 31, 2016)

bryla said:


> Check their website


I did, and it doesn't have violin demos..


----------



## trumpoz (Mar 31, 2016)

I could do a violin demo....... it will probably put EW out of business. They might pay me NOT to do one!


----------



## Audio Birdi (Mar 31, 2016)

Are the gold versions of the Hollywood solo violin / cello main mic positions or close mic positions? I remember somewhere saying that it's the close mic for gold Hollywood solo cello but not sure. Just wanted to double check .


----------



## zeng (Mar 31, 2016)

KaBirdi said:


> Are the gold versions of the Hollywood solo violin / cello main mic positions or close mic positions? I remember somewhere saying that it's the close mic for gold Hollywood solo cello but not sure. Just wanted to double check .


Solo Cello comes with close mics but don't know Violin. I think (hope) it also has close mics.


----------



## Audio Birdi (Mar 31, 2016)

cenk said:


> Solo Cello comes with close mics but don't know Violin. I think (hope) it also has close mics.


I hope it does too. If it does. I'll go for the gold versions of the solo violin / cello bundle.

Also worth noting that owners of the original QL Solo Violin get a discount .


----------



## AllanH (Mar 31, 2016)

this looks interesting. I hope EWQL puts up some demos before the deal is off.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 31, 2016)

Close mics. 

Pros: Lovely tone, easy to play, blends well with the Hollywood Orchestra.

Cons: Like the cello, no control over vibrato depth or speed other than to switch between patches, as there is no scripted vibrato, just what the player played.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 31, 2016)

BTW, Play 4.3.3 is out and required for the new violin.

Changes:


Keyswitches can now be set using program change messages: go to Settings/Other/Misc.
Browser updates when deleting Favorites.
Favorite entries are now grayed out if sample drive is missing or path is incorrect.
Several other fixes concerning the Browser.
Pro Drummer - added buttons for drum stacking and tuning to replace keyboard modifiers.
Fixed license errors with EWSO Platinum and Composer Cloud Plus license.
Fixed an issue where instruments would load up empty if samples couldn't be found.
Fixed pre-delay in reverb module when inserting SSL FX.
Fixed some bugs pertaining to Reverb Master.
MOR 2 Drum Mixer pan values and solo lamps.
Remove decimal places in transpose/sensitivity/velocity in The Darkside and Ra.
Added support for Hollywood Solo Violin
They have not yet fixed the issue introduced in all thew recent Play updates however where when loading a large template from SSDs, it gradually slows down during the loading. So I will run 4.3.3 with the solo instruments on my Mac but stick with 4.2.2 for my large Hollywood Orchestra template on my slave PC.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 31, 2016)

bryla said:


> I bought it pure and simple. It sounds great! Can't get it to work with fast and precise rhythmical playing in legato modes, but it's sweet


Excellent! Good to know! Thank you!


----------



## Johnny (Mar 31, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Close mics.
> 
> Pros: Lovely tone, easy to play, blends well with the Hollywood Orchestra.
> 
> Cons: Like the cello, no control over vibrato depth or speed other than to switch between patches, as there is no scripted vibrato, just what the player played.


That's fantastic! Thank you Jay! I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Audio Birdi (Mar 31, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> They have not yet fixed the issue introduced in all thew recent Play updates however where when loading a large template from SSDs, it gradually slows down during the loading. So I will run 4.3.3 with the solo instruments on my Mac but stick with 4.2.2 for my large Hollywood Orchestra template on my slave PC.


Thanks for the info Jay, I was wondering if it was fixed yet. The "loading..." hangup is still there too. 4.2.2 doesn't have this issue of it stopping when loading large instances of PLAY. I hope both issues get sorted out in a coming update in the future.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 31, 2016)

Keyswitch can now be set? Meaning we can create our own Keyswitch template?


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 31, 2016)

constaneum said:


> Keyswitch can now be set? Meaning we can create our own Keyswitch template?



No, I don't think. just that existing keyswitches can be triggered by program changes.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 1, 2016)

Still haven't heared a cello nor violin demo, has anyone made one?
Or are they stacked away somewhere on the site?
I find only harp so far...


----------



## jamieboo (Apr 1, 2016)

As an existing user of Hollywood Orchestra I'm quite tempted to take advantage of the offer.
But I don't really need it, well not at the moment.
EastWest have abundant offers and discounts, do you think the price of the Violin/Cello bundle will drop substantially in future? I know the big libraries get hugely discounted over time, I just wondered how it is for smaller instruments like this.
With my discount applied I can get this for 400Euros, is that as good as it'll get or will the price have halved in a year?
Thanks


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 1, 2016)

Anything I say would be pure speculation based on nothing. Doug is mercurial.


----------



## AllanH (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm a huge fan of Hollywood Orchestra and I'm considering the solo strings (already have the Harp). I find the quality of the sampling in HO unrivaled and I'd assume, but would like to verify, that the solo strings are comparable if not better.

In comparison the Friedlander solo violin (which I have) and Blakus solo cello are $125 each. So it's a bit of difficult trade-off from a cost perspective, and without understanding EW Solo Strings it's difficult jump in. However, just looking a the size of the instruments would seem to indicate that EW Solo is far more detailed.

The Solo manual is available, so that gives some perspective.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 1, 2016)

AllanH said:


> I'm a huge fan of Hollywood Orchestra and I'm considering the solo strings (already have the Harp). I find the quality of the sampling in HO unrivaled and I'd assume, but would like to verify, that the solo strings are comparable if not better.
> 
> In comparison the Friedlander solo violin (which I have) and Blakus solo cello are $125 each. So it's a bit of difficult trade-off from a cost perspective, and without understanding EW Solo Strings it's difficult jump in. However, just looking a the size of the instruments would seem to indicate that EW Solo is far more detailed.
> 
> The Solo manual is available, so that gives some perspective.



Here is my take on it. The Embertone instruments give you far more control than the Hollywood ones in many ways, like scripted vibrato and well, because it is Kontakt and not Play, and you have all the articulations in one patch. But they definitely require more skill to use and expect a learning curve. Their tone is what I would describe as a little more aggressive than the Hollywood ones, which I would describe as sweeter. Think LASS vs Hollywood Strings.

At the end of the day, you _probably_ can get a more convincing performance from the Embertones, but you are going to have to work harder to do so.


----------



## AllanH (Apr 1, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Here is my take on it. The Embertone instruments give you far more control ...
> 
> At the end of the day, you _probably_ can get a more convincing performance from the Embertones, but you are going to have to work harder to do so.



Jay - thank you for the detailing the important differences. For me, the Friedlander has taken some work, and it's still not convincing (difficult to get a lyrical performance, but I'm getting there). 

Still hoping to hear HO Solo Strings demos before the into offer is over.


----------



## Erik (Apr 1, 2016)

It is really a pity to see a maybe wonderful product published without any decent* (technical) demo or tutorial. Come on EWQL! It is so hard to get convinced of any purchase.
Show us more.....

* a simple melody line in octaves above a full orchestra won't convince me


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 1, 2016)

Erik said:


> It is really a pity to see a maybe wonderful product published without any decent* (technical) demo or tutorial. Come on EWQL! It is so hard to get convinced of any purchase.
> Show us more.....
> 
> * a simple melody line in octaves above a full orchestra won't convince me



Admin said on the SOL forum that the demos are coming.


----------



## Gabby Rundell (Apr 1, 2016)

Erik said:


> It is really a pity to see a maybe wonderful product published without any decent* (technical) demo or tutorial. Come on EWQL! It is so hard to get convinced of any purchase.
> Show us more.....
> 
> * a simple melody line in octaves above a full orchestra won't convince me



>> yOu said it aLL Ozzy >> i mean ERIK !!


----------



## Johnny (Apr 1, 2016)

Erik said:


> It is really a pity to see a maybe wonderful product published without any decent* (technical) demo or tutorial. Come on EWQL! It is so hard to get convinced of any purchase.
> Show us more.....
> 
> * a simple melody line in octaves above a full orchestra won't convince me


A fine gentleman will feed us a bone soon! I started this thread hoping that someone will throw us a quick demo, or even just a few notes? So do keep checking back : D


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Apr 2, 2016)

Johnny said:


> ...even just a few notes?



Here you go, me playing a few notes on almost every patch. Hope this helps!

No processing, no effects added, no actual music played. 

BTW, I am not affiliated with EW except as a Composer Cloud customer.





Art


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you Art,
For putting something up for us.

Doesn't sound convincing enough for me, especially at that price.

I am happy with the bohemian violin!


----------



## Gabby Rundell (Apr 2, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Here you go, me playing a few notes on almost every patch. Hope this helps!
> 
> No processing, no effects added, no actual music played.
> 
> ...




o_= oh thank yOu for pOsting this Art >>> sO nice of yOu


----------



## Erik (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you very much Art for your input/efforts.
Really sorry to say, but I just couldn't handle it anymore after especially the *sf* patches at 6:44. What have they done out there at EWQL? It is even out of tune (2:18 e.g.).


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm afraid they'll come take all their stuff away from me. I could have tried something more polished and less naked but this is kind of how it's going to sound to someone when they first open it up. 

I had a piece with piano and Virharmonic's Bohemian and I tried swapping out with the EWQL, but there was just too much tweaking needed for it to sound right.


----------



## AllanH (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi Art - thank you - that was well done. As a user of HO I'm familiar with it taking some work to make sound to my liking. At it's core much of it sounds good even when played "as is". Not as good "out of the box" as the Bohemian or even Friedlander (which I have). I do like the large articulation set and that it follows the logic of existing HO Strings. I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 2, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Here you go, me playing a few notes on almost every patch. Hope this helps!
> 
> No processing, no effects added, no actual music played.
> 
> ...



Excellent job! You are a legend!!! Thank you Art!!! Great work!!!


----------



## Johnny (Apr 2, 2016)

You know, the EW Solo Violin sounds pretty dam good! It's great to hear a sampled violin that really captures that raw, spacious bow hair sound on strings! The library encompasses a very wide variety of articulations too! Shawn Murphy sure knows how to record high quality virtual instruments. (As well as everything else on the planet ; p)- fantastic job!!!


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 2, 2016)

I dunno, sounds pretty good to me on first listen


----------



## AllanH (Apr 2, 2016)

Johnny said:


> You know, the EW Solo Violin sounds pretty dam good! It's great to hear a sampled violin that really captures that raw, spacious bow hair sound on strings! ; p)- fantastic job!!!



That's one of my favorite aspects of EWHO Strings. I like the sound better after the second listen.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 2, 2016)

I lov


AllanH said:


> That's one of my favorite aspects of EWHO Strings. I like the sound better after the second listen.





AllanH said:


> That's one of my favorite aspects of EWHO Strings. I like the sound better after the second listen.


I love HW Strings! Quality!


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you Art, exactly what is helpful. I like the sound and would buy it...but NEVER at this price  And the given price reduction of 40(!)$ for QL Solo Violin owners, the one and only lib that I threw into the trash can, is more a slap in the face.


----------



## Jorgakis (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't know if I'm in the position to say so, but I'm really not that conviced just comparing them to my VSL SE solo strings that have all articulations. The latter have a much better legato for example and both still have an artificial sustain sound.:D Looking forward to cinesamples' take.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Apr 3, 2016)

oh it sounds disappointing. I will wait for more examples.


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously guys, are you listening the same video? There is so many problems with the sound of that violin. All the suatains and legatos have ugly phasing problems. The attacks seem to be out of control as well. Every line played in the video, sounds really unnatural. The short articulations have a lot of backround noise and they sound really midi. I don't even understand how this is possible in 2016...There is many cheaper and better libraries available. Of course if there is better examples coming, I am ready to change my mind. But at the moment it's not looking good for EW solo strings.

-Hannes


----------



## StatKsn (Apr 3, 2016)

Listened to Art's walkthrough. I do like the tone (which is superb) and the intonation of sus vb patch, but I have to agree that phasing problem is kinda severe and all over the place (I hear it with almost demonstrated all sus and legato patches) and those legatos are also having the same strange ADSR jumpy piano-like transition with other EWQL solo stuff, almost sounding like raw electric violin at some point. Very disappointing esp. considering this is supposed be the same production with Hollywood Strings replacing that ill-fated QL Solo Violin, and I can't imagine using this over Friedlander, Bohemian, VSL Solo and 8Dio Adagio solo patches other than for that sub vb tone.

BTW I think Art's demonstration is beautifully played and very comprehensive. Huge kudos.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Apr 3, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> BTW I think Art's demonstration is beautifully played and very comprehensive. Huge kudos.



I appreciate the kind words. It was really just the kind of random playing I do with any new instrument while wondering if my money was well spent. I'm sure the instrument could sound much better with some practice getting used to it, and some tweaking. When I tried to plug it into existing solo violin midi I happened to have, it only sounded decent after redrawing the ADSR curve to have a softer, slower attack on the sustained vibrato (for example). 

I realize it's a high bar to expect an instrument to sound good when you're just hitting keys and making things up on the fly, but to be honest, the Bohemian sounded great when I did just that.

This probably will not be my go-to solo violin, but it's a little early for me to pronounce final judgement. Of course, since it just showed up in my Composer Cloud installation center, I can afford to be charitable.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 3, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> Listened to Art's walkthrough. I do like the tone (which is superb) and the intonation of sus vb patch, but I have to agree that phasing problem is kinda severe and all over the place (I hear it with almost demonstrated all sus and legato patches) and those legatos are also having the same strange ADSR jumpy piano-like transition with other EWQL solo stuff, almost sounding like raw electric violin at some point. Very disappointing esp. considering this is supposed be the same production with Hollywood Strings replacing that ill-fated QL Solo Violin, and I can't imagine using this over Friedlander, Bohemian, VSL Solo and 8Dio Adagio solo patches other than for that sub vb tone.
> 
> BTW I think Art's demonstration is beautifully played and very comprehensive. Huge kudos.


Well stated! The whole idea to starting this thread to begin with, was so that we could all hear what the violin sounded like "out of the box" or not? Regardless of whether a new library is good or bad? It is what it is and I can't thank Art enough for being the first man to break the ice! He provided a great representation of what many of us do when we first light up a brand new library- have a little fun : D
(After all, we paid for it ; )
Thank you Art!


----------



## StatKsn (Apr 3, 2016)

I think comparing HW Solo to Bohemian is a bit unfair to HW Solo, because Bohemian is the king of out-of-the-box performance, comes with a price of not having total control on each note (different design orientations). I do think that it is directly comparable with something like VSL solo strings, which does not have HW Solo's beautiful tone (imo) but have very nice legatos and phrase performances.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 4, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> I think comparing HW Solo to Bohemian is a bit unfair to HW Solo, because Bohemian is the king of out-of-the-box performance, comes with a price of not having total control on each note (different design orientations). I do think that it is directly comparable with something like VSL solo strings, which does not have HW Solo's beautiful tone (imo) but have very nice legatos and phrase performances.



I think the Bohemian shows real promise, once there is an option that is not just changing bowing on every note, which gives it a "see saw" effect that is not Ok with me. I am told that it is coming.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 4, 2016)

StatKsn said:


> I think comparing HW Solo to Bohemian is a bit unfair to HW Solo, because Bohemian is the king of out-of-the-box performance, comes with a price of not having total control on each note (different design orientations). I do think that it is directly comparable with something like VSL solo strings, which does not have HW Solo's beautiful tone (imo) but have very nice legatos and phrase performances.



I agree. the design philosphy is just so completely different that any judgements made from their "out of the box" sound are superficial at best. For me, I'm not always a huge fan of these "out of the box" videos as its so hard to judge just how the patches are being played. This is absolutely no slight on Art but we are all different players and a touch under one hand will be different to anothers. For example, it's hard to know whether those attacks are being punched harder just to "show the patch" and they are actually easy to bring under control. For something like Bohemian, out of the box sound is the whole game whereas thats not the case for the Hollywood instruments. Hollywood Strings can sound pretty rough and ragged being played just "out of the box" but theres not doubt its a king among string libraries.


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 4, 2016)

I have been around long enough, played and owned enough libraries to judge something from a playthrough like that. I can make almost any library to sound "good", but all that I am now interested is if the new library sounds better or is easier to get a great sound/offers something that others don't. If I compare this to my older libraries like Spitfire Solo Strings, LASS FC, etc, I know I can make them sound better faster. I had the same impression with the cello and it hasn't changed yet. I am also curious why there is no official walkthroughs done by EW. Also the demos sound a bit below the normal EW standard. I don't own Bohemian Violin, so I am really not comparing EW Violin to that, just my older libraries that I've been using for years. I also have many EW libraries, so I know how they work...

-Hannes


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Apr 4, 2016)

FYI, I found the attacks to be fairly harsh on the sustained vibrato patch regardless of the key velocity. Using the mod wheel modified them to some extent, but the only way to soften them to my liking was to use the "lyrical" patches or to modify the attack on the ADSR curve.


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 4, 2016)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> I found the attacks to be fairly harsh on the sustained vibrato patch regardless of the key velocity.



good to know!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 4, 2016)

Hmm.. I am horribly suprised by the walkthrough and sound of that solo violin. Maybe my expectations are a way too high?! I do own a lot of ew stuff (incl. the hollywood series) and I enjoy their products a lot (apart from some patches in the HOW) but here I don´t know what to say. There are parts in the video where I even have to vomit just literally how bad some stuff sounds. I even find my old Kirk Hunter Solo Violin which I got 5 years ago *far superior in tone and expression*. I don´t know what they did there with that sl vln at eastwest but I would not even get that violin for free if it even would be offered as a freebie.

EDIT: I mean..we are speaking here of eastwest which have one of the best recording studios available, best hardware, super recording engineers, coders, programmers AND years of experience in that field etc etc...so when they do a product there is of course a high expactation at least from my side..either way this sounds for me like done in a rush with no big focus on details and love to a product. 

Am I wrong? Please tell if so.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 4, 2016)

Hanu_H said:


> I can make almost any library to sound "good"



Please link me to examples of your work that substantiate that.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 4, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hmm.. I am horribly suprised by the walkthrough and sound of that solo violin. Maybe my expectations are a way too high?! I do own a lot of ew stuff (incl. the hollywood series) and I enjoy their products a lot (apart from some patches in the HOW) but here I don´t know what to say. There are parts in the video where I even have to vomit just literally how bad some stuff sounds. I even find my old Kirk Hunter Solo Violin which I got 5 years ago *far superior in tone and expression*. I don´t know what they did there with that sl vln at eastwest but I would not even get that violin for free if it even would be offered as a freebie.
> 
> Am I wrong? Please tell if so.



There is no right or wrong, you either like it or you don't, although I think the urge to vomit is a little much, but then again extreme reaction seems to be the internet's coin of the realm. I do actually like the tone, am less thrilled with other aspects of it.

And I agree, that old violin of Kirk's was pretty darned good.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Apr 4, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> There is no right or wrong, you either like it or you don't, although I think the urge to vomit is a little much, but then again extreme reaction seems to be the internet's coin of the realm. I do actually like the tone, am less thrilled with other aspects of it.
> 
> And I agree, that old violin of Kirk's was pretty darned good.


Yeah..the vomitory expression was a bit..agreed. Sometimes that happens to me when I expect something great and I get extremely dissapointed. It is not that bad, maybe it is, but the video guy also presented that product here in a way that it does not shine at all to me.


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 4, 2016)

I wonder - and Jay, if you can confirm whether or not this is true (if you can't, that is understandable) - if EW is maybe outsourcing? ie - not every lib is recorded in EW studios, with Doug and Nick overseeing and producing, but maybe someone else is dev'ing libs for EW, where the lib is recorded elsewhere, and production is overseen by this person, and the EW banner is later slapped on it. EW would not be the first dev to do this. Do we know if this Violin - and also the Cello - were in fact recorded at EW w/Shawn Murphy?

I could be off base here; this is purely speculation.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 4, 2016)

RiffWraith said:


> Do we know if this Violin - and also the Cello - were in fact recorded at EW w/Shawn Murphy?
> 
> I could be off base here; this is purely speculation.



As far as I know and based on this, yes.
http://www.soundsonline.com/hollywood-solo-series?l=forums


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 4, 2016)

_Each of the instruments was recorded in Studio 1 at EastWest Studios, the same studio Hollywood Orchestra was recorded in.
_

_Recorded in the same studio with many of the same microphones and positions_

_Engineered by Sound Engineer Shawn Murphy_

_Produced by Doug Rogers and Nick Phoenix_

Ok, I guess that settles it.


----------



## reddognoyz (Apr 4, 2016)

Check the brand spanking new Chris Hein solo violin. A totally different sort of beast. I have the composer cloud, but have not dl'ed the ew solo violin, it doesn't seem to be the one for my needs, I need pathos bathos and comedy


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Apr 4, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> It is not that bad, maybe it is, but the video guy also presented that product here in a way that it does not shine at all to me.



Yeah, that would be EW's job, which apparently they have chosen not to do (yet).


----------



## Jackles (Apr 5, 2016)

I think Hollywood Strings is still the godfather of strings libraries, and I understand the extreme reactions. 
Especially when you have this kind of things coming up. 
The playing doesn't have to be particularly virtuoso to show the quality of a library.


----------



## christerholm (Apr 6, 2016)

Damn. That CineStrings example made me go WOW I want this. The EW example made me just think, hm, ok so that's that let's move on.


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Please link me to examples of your work that substantiate that.


I have no need to prove myself to you, only to my clients and co-workers. Especially if you can't hear the problems I mentioned before.

-Hannes


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 6, 2016)

Hanu_H said:


> I have no need to prove myself to you, only to my clients and co-workers. Especially if you can't hear the problems I mentioned before.
> 
> -Hannes



Indeed you don't, but I would be embarrassed to make a sweeping claim like that without feeling the need to back it up.

There are talkers and there are doers and all I have ever seen from you is the latter.

I should expand on this so that you guys don't think I am just attacking poor Hannes because he is harshly criticizing and EW product. Those of you who have been here or a long while know that I maintained this BEFORE I workd for EW, WHILE I worked for EW and now that I DON"T work for EW.

The right to publicly criticize people and have your opinion taken seriously is not a birthright. It is earned by demonstrated skills and/or a track record. There is a reason why when RCTEC states something here, people's ears perk up. He has earned that.

Of course, everybody has the right to state their opinions, especially on a forum. But the more stridently you are going to criticize something or someone, the more you have a _responsibility_ to demonstrate that people should take you seriously.

I generally do _not_ harshly criticize products or composers. I would rather praise what I like than knock what I do not.

But people can go to my website and listen to my work, with real players and samples, and decide how much credibility they want to assign to my opinion. Over the years the feedback I have gotten has ranged from "Wow, you're great, how can i learn to be as good as you?" to "You're not so hot, you should talk less." 

And that is all perfectly fair. So because he is a person who _does_ harshly criticize, I am calling on Hannes to do the same.


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Indeed you don't, but I would be embarrassed to make a sweeping claim like that without feeling the need to back it up.
> 
> There are talkers and there are doers and all I have ever seen from you is the latter.



I have no idea how to prove that. I don't use any instruments in my compositions that don't sound good, but it doesn't mean that I can't make them to sound good. I also think you missed my "" marks in the original post. I just finished scoring my second movie and when it is released I am more than happy to share some music with you.

-Hannes


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 6, 2016)

Hanu_H said:


> I have no idea how to prove that. I don't use any instruments in my compositions that don't sound good, but it doesn't mean that I can't make them to sound good. I also think you missed my "" marks in the original post. I just finished scoring my second movie and when it is released I am more than happy to share some music with you.
> 
> -Hannes



Look forward to hearing it. I expanded my post just before you probably wrote yours, so you may want to look at it. Or not.


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Look forward to hearing it. I expanded my post just before you probably wrote yours, so you may want to look at it. Or not.



Of course, I agree what you are saying. And I am not taking this as an attack and I am aware of you not working for EW anymore. Maybe it's the dilemma of being a musician on a forum like this. I have a pretty long track record doing a lot of different stuff, but of course you don't know it and I can't really show it. But if we would meet in person, I am sure this kind of conversations would not happen. I started as a touring musician playing years in a band and we did tour all over the world. My biggest gig must be in Download Festival in front of 70 000 people and it aired live from BBC(many million viewers). Iron Maiden rocked the same stage after us. And that is not once in a lifetime thing for me. But all is good, I am not offended or anything, I never was. Maybe the biggest thing for me and EW is that I would love to like what they make but my ears sadly say no. Let's move on and I will send you a PM when the movie is released.

-Hannes


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 6, 2016)

Hanu_H said:


> Of course, I agree what you are saying. And I am not taking this as an attack and I am aware of you not working for EW anymore. Maybe it's the dilemma of being a musician on a forum like this. I have a pretty long track record doing a lot of different stuff, but of course you don't know it and I can't really show it. But if we would meet in person, I am sure this kind of conversations would not happen. I started as a touring musician playing years in a band and we did tour all over the world. My biggest gig must be in Download Festival in front of 70 000 people and it aired live from BBC(many million viewers). Iron Maiden rocked the same stage after us. And that is not once in a lifetime thing for me. But all is good, I am not offended or anything, I never was. Maybe the biggest thing for me and EW is that I would love to like what they make but my ears sadly say no. Let's move on and I will send you a PM when the movie is released.
> 
> -Hannes



Fine, all good, and probably you are correct that in person we would get on fine. But may I respectfully make one suggestion? It is not that you don't like it frequently that I have objected to but the degree of "purple prose." So maybe a more measured criticism is better than the brutal comments you made and rather than "how come you guys can't hear what I am hearing?" That comes across to me as very condescending, especially from someone who has not demonstrated in any empirical way that his ears are any better than anyone else's.


----------



## Hanu_H (Apr 6, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Fine, all good, and probably you are correct that in person we would get on fine. But may I respectfully make one suggestion? It is not that you don't like it frequently that I have objected to but the degree of "purple prose." So maybe a more measured criticism is better than the brutal comments you made and rather than "how come you guys can't hear what I am hearing?" That comes across to me as very condescending, especially from someone who has not demonstrated in any empirical way that his ears are any better than anyone else's.



Maybe it is true that more measured criticism is better and I didn't mean to be condescending at all. Just asking it because to me it sounds totally clear. I listen to my own ears more than anyone else's comments. If it sounds bad to me, not even Hans Zimmer can force me to like it...

-Hannes


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 6, 2016)

Good, thank you for seeing my point. And yes, if you don't like or do like something nobody should dissuade you and I would never presume to try.


----------

